# Sultan, a noble cigar from Java



## sultan-cigar (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi,

I am Yan, the Sultan cigar maker. Glad to joining this largest cigar community in US. 

I jumped to "meet a manufacturer forum" after introducing my self at "new puffer fish forum" since i am the sultan cigar maker 

Just for short introduction: Sultan, a noble cigar from Java, comes from my idealism and long experiences in making indonesian cigar more than 30 years in the oldest cigar factory in central Java-Indonesia from 1974 until now. This cigar originally known as private cigar for our King (King of Java Kingdom) that only used for our King since 1954 with Indonesia-Ducth method, then developing with cuban roller method in 1997. Now i realease it to the cigar world with own bands "SULTAN" with little bit development in size and wrapper, but not change it basic taste. 

A noble cigar from Java, comes from it originally made for King of Java. 

I am in tight discussion with Mr. Ron Stacy , and Mr. Isaac Katz, to arrange cigar test and review in puff. Hopefully can be start to share in next short time.


Regards,
Yan-Sultan Cigar


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Can't wait to see the reviews and I'd love to get my hands on them as well. Welcome again Yan.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Can't wait to see the reviews and I'd love to get my hands on them as well. Welcome again Yan.


watch for the sign up thread soon charlie...


----------



## sultan-cigar (Apr 27, 2010)

Thank you Charlie, just keep your eyes on. I am in discussion with Mr. Stacy


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Can't wait.


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Awesome!

Can't wait to try these!

Heck I'll feel like a King smoking one.


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

Awesome!!

Welcome Yan

Can't wait to try these!


----------



## sultan-cigar (Apr 27, 2010)

Magicseven said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Can't wait to try these!
> 
> Heck I'll feel like a King smoking one.


It's originally came from our King cigar, i bet you will feel like a noble King smoking this cigar lol.
Can't wait to start the game also, but i need to make sure that everything will be running well before sending some boxes of Sultan cigar as free sample  Keep your eyes ON!

Regards,
Yan-SUltan Cigar


----------



## sultan-cigar (Apr 27, 2010)

Wild 7EVEN said:


> Awesome!!
> 
> Welcome Yan
> 
> Can't wait to try these!


Hi Sean,

Can wait to send a stick to you, keep your EYES ON! Mr. Stacy and Mr. Katz as a good friends of me will arrange this game. 

Regards,
Yan-Sultan Cigar


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I am certainly keeping my eyes open for this!! Thanks for the invite!!!


----------



## sultan-cigar (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi Chris, hope you will not left behind. Thanks for accepting my friendship request.

All the best,
Yan-Sultan Cigar


----------



## sultan-cigar (Apr 27, 2010)

Some pics of Sultan


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice looking cigars Yan!! :ss:ss


----------



## sultan-cigar (Apr 27, 2010)

salmonfly said:


> Nice looking cigars Yan!! :ss:ss


And the important thing is NICE TASTE! You must to try this Raph  Please folllow the test and review of Sultan


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

Searching to the ends of the earth and the four corners of the globe

To bring you...!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice looking cigars Yan! And the packaging looks very good too....

I look forward to reading some reviews on these...


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Has the thread been posted yet for signup?


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

wow. those look very tasty. it's great to see another name here on puff...


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

Magnate said:


> Has the thread been posted yet for signup?


i think isaac posted the signup thread in the passes forum...


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

Magnate said:


> Has the thread been posted yet for signup?


Chris,

Here's the sign up thread.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-sultan-cigar-testers-needed.html#post2873323

The list is filling up fast.


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

wow those sticks do look good. and the packaging looks great too. can't wait to read reviews on these beauties..


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi Yan, 

Do you have a website for your cigars? 

Thanks again for the sample!! 
Chris


----------



## sultan-cigar (Apr 27, 2010)

Magnate said:


> Hi Yan,
> 
> Do you have a website for your cigars?
> 
> ...


hi Chris,
sultan cigar website is on progress, hope it will ready on june. Under Constructions - www.sultan-cigar.com. Sultan has 2 types of size: Robosto, and Churchill as original size. There are available in wooden box of 20, and hard paper of 3. And special edition of Sultan Churchill box of 3 in very nice travel humidor 

Thank you Sir! for trying my cigar.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks Yan! Let us know when the site is complete, please. 

And thanks again for the cigar!


----------



## sultan-cigar (Apr 27, 2010)

The bolder or Sultan, SULTAN SIGNATURE
(released at first for group tester ONLY)


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

sultan-cigar said:


> The bolder or Sultan, SULTAN SIGNATURE
> (released at first for group tester ONLY)


WOW!!! Those look GREAT!!! I think I am going to have to contact Mr. Stacy about getting me some of those. I love the cap, and it looks PACKED with tobacco, how big are they? Nice job on these Mr. Yan!
:dude::dude:


----------



## sultan-cigar (Apr 27, 2010)

Those are only for group tester, sultan signature will release officially on december 

Sultan signature size is Edmundo.


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

I cant wait to test your cigars. Hopefully you send it to Turkey or maybe we should find someone here as retailer or distributor for the Sultan Cigars. I will keep an eye on this topic for furture informations.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I think they have the Signature C for sale on their website.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

bbasaran said:


> I cant wait to test your cigars. Hopefully you send it to Turkey or maybe we should find someone here as retailer or distributor for the Sultan Cigars. I will keep an eye on this topic for furture informations.


pm me when you have enough posts to send pm's...


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

These looks pretty good. Am I correct in assuming signups are long over with? If not where do I go?


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

yeah steven,that part's over. if you are interested,i'd pm the guy who's name is on the band...lol


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

shuckins said:


> yeah steven,that part's over. if you are interested,i'd pm the guy who's name is on the band...lol


Just saw the date, leave it to me to show up a year late to the party lol


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

like i said:



shuckins said:


> if you are interested,i'd pm the guy who's name is on the band...lol


he's a great guy,tall,good looking,great sense of humor...lol


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

shuckins said:


> like i said:
> 
> he's a great guy,tall,good looking,great sense of humor...lol


Does he enjoy long walks on the beach as well? :biggrin:
A PM was sent


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

stevodenteufel said:


> Does he enjoy long walks on the beach as well? :biggrin:


only in the rain with a pina colada and a fuente rosada...


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

shuckins said:


> only in the rain with a pina colada and a fuente rosada...


...I had to go google what a fuente rosada is >.>, well I knew it was a cigar but you know...


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

stevodenteufel said:


> ...I had to go google what a fuente rosada is >.>, well I knew it was a cigar but you know...


they are pretty good,you should try one...


----------



## sultan-cigar (Apr 27, 2010)

BMack said:


> I think they have the Signature C for sale on their website.


For USA, Sultan cigar only sell through by our distributor and re-seller, Ron Stacy (Shuckins) I'm sure he have a good price for puff member 



bbasaran said:


> I cant wait to test your cigars. Hopefully you send it to Turkey or maybe we should find someone here as retailer or distributor for the Sultan Cigars. I will keep an eye on this topic for furture informations.


Thank you. We are looking for distributor for Turkey. I have sent several samples to some turkey people (member of puff.com) last year for tasting.



shuckins said:


> like i said:
> 
> he's a great guy,tall,good looking,great sense of humor...lol


LOL LOL!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Yan & Ferry
The Ron Stacy Signatures are getting better every day guy's! Great Job. Hope all is well with you and your families!


----------



## sultan-cigar (Apr 27, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Hi Yan & Ferry
> The Ron Stacy Signatures are getting better every day guy's! Great Job. Hope all is well with you and your families!


Hi Dave!! thank you! We are in a good condition here.

Again, thanks to remind us! Do not hesitate to contact us for any reason!

best to you and have a nice day!

Ferry


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

shuckins said:


> pm me when you have enough posts to send pm's...


Im working hard to PM you. Thank you for your fast response.



sultan-cigar said:


> Thank you. We are looking for distributor for Turkey. I have sent several samples to some turkey people (member of puff.com) last year for tasting.


Well I think you got no repsonse till yet? Or how is it? I would like to PM you to for a sample pack and to find out you conditions for it, as well your conditions for a distributor.


----------



## sultan-cigar (Apr 27, 2010)

bbasaran said:


> Well I think you got no repsonse till yet? Or how is it? I would like to PM you to for a sample pack and to find out you conditions for it, as well your conditions for a distributor.


last year i sent my cigar to turkey for sultan cigar tasting and review on puff.com, and yes their response were good as a cigar smoker. They are not in a cigar business, just a cigar lover  I haven't contact any turkey cigar businessman until now, but if there is a chance to do it, we can talk 

P.S. you can contact me by email [email protected]

Regards,
Ferry


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2011)

Where can we find these cigars?


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

*[email protected]* I Found some informations on the sultan-cigar.com page.

For distributors: sultan-cigar.com/distributor.html
For retailer: sultan-cigar.com/retailer.html
Both are almost the same. But you can also get them over the online sotore on; sultan-cigar.com/shop.html


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2011)

bbasaran said:


> *[email protected]* I Found some informations on the sultan-cigar.com page.
> 
> For distributors: sultan-cigar.com/distributor.html
> For retailer: sultan-cigar.com/retailer.html
> Both are almost the same. But you can also get them over the online sotore on; sultan-cigar.com/shop.html


Thank you


----------



## sultan-cigar (Apr 27, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Where can we find these cigars?


You can contact Ron Stacy (Shuckins) at [email protected] I have an info that there is one store in FLorida sell sultan cigar.



bbasaran said:


> *[email protected]* I Found some informations on the sultan-cigar.com page.
> 
> For distributors: sultan-cigar.com/distributor.html
> For retailer: sultan-cigar.com/retailer.html
> Both are almost the same. But you can also get them over the online sotore on; sultan-cigar.com/shop.html


Thank you my friend  Online purchase on sultan cigar website is not available for USA area. All purchase must be through our distributor/re-seller.


----------



## sultan-cigar (Apr 27, 2010)

Some pics of Sultan "Ron Stacy" Signature


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Classy looking cigars! :thumb:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I can't do it captain...I don't have the power! (in regards to smoking the BEAUTIFUL RS Signature stick that was just bombed my way)


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Any news on making this in another vitola. Lancero, for instance ... ? :biggrin:


----------



## sultan-cigar (Apr 27, 2010)

Tritones said:


> Any news on making this in another vitola. Lancero, for instance ... ? :biggrin:


Hello Mike, hope you doing well 
We are on progress in making sultan corona with signature A blend, it is another varian of signature familly. 
Another size is slim panatella with a new blend.

When they ready, Shuckins will share all information needed 

Regards,
Ferry


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

sultan-cigar said:


> Hello Mike, hope you doing well
> We are on progress in making sultan corona with signature A blend, it is another varian of signature familly.
> Another size is slim panatella with a new blend.
> 
> ...


I'm looking forward to them!


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

You can't get these in Australia, can you?


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

sengjc said:


> You can't get these in Australia, can you?


maybe not in shops,but i'm sure they can be shipped direct to you seng...


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

I just had to read through this entire thread after talking to Ron a bit about the Sultan Signature and reading the group buy thread.

These look incredible Yan! What beautiful cigars! Hopefully, I can get my hands on a couple but the cigar looks incredible and I love the whole package with the band and the box and everything, it came out really nicely indeed. Thanks for sharing Yan!


----------



## sultan-cigar (Apr 27, 2010)

sengjc said:


> You can't get these in Australia, can you?





shuckins said:


> maybe not in shops,but i'm sure they can be shipped direct to you seng...


Yes, we can ship direct to Aussy 



donovanrichardson said:


> I just had to read through this entire thread after talking to Ron a bit about the Sultan Signature and reading the group buy thread.
> 
> These look incredible Yan! What beautiful cigars! Hopefully, I can get my hands on a couple but the cigar looks incredible and I love the whole package with the band and the box and everything, it came out really nicely indeed. Thanks for sharing Yan!


Thanks for you too for trying sultan cigar. Hopefully you like the taste 

Regards,
Ferry


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

donovanrichardson said:


> l cigars! Hopefully, I can get my hands on a couple but the cigar looks incredible and I love the whole package with the band and the box and everything, it came out really nicely indeed. Thanks for sharing Yan!


I'm in the same boat, Donovan. I missed the last group buy and will now patiently await the next one because I really want to try these cigars! They look wonderful!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

szyzk said:


> I'm in the same boat, Donovan. I missed the last group buy and will now patiently await the next one because I really want to try these cigars! They look wonderful!


For sure Andy! Maybe we could work a little something out with Ron lol. Be sure to send him a PM Andrew and chat with him, he will understand!


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

I got bombed with a few, I have to say they look amazing! I can't wait to smoke them, I have a bit of a cold so I'll have to wait a while. I can't wait!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

stevodenteufel said:


> I got bombed with a few, I have to say they look amazing! I can't wait to smoke them, I have a bit of a cold so I'll have to wait a while. I can't wait!


Sounds great Steven, let us know what you think of it!


----------



## Smokin Easy (Apr 7, 2011)

I just started drooling after reading this thread. Those cigars look absolutely delicious! Yan you guys have something special brewing down there in Java, keep it up. I am anxiously awaiting a chance to try some of these bad boys. Just as interesting is the history you shared. It's always nice to be able to share in someone else's culture through a nice smoke! I'm pretty new here and don't quite yet have the PM ability (hopefully soon) so if one of you seasoned pros can let me know how this thing works (and what is a bomb?) I would appreciate it. Right now I feel more like a flounder than a puffer, haha.... Thanks guys and great work on a beautiful cigar!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Just finished a Robusto size Sultan and it was a enjoyable smoke. Did I read somewhere there were a couple different blends or just the one?


----------



## sultan-cigar (Apr 27, 2010)

Smokin Easy said:


> I just started drooling after reading this thread. Those cigars look absolutely delicious! Yan you guys have something special brewing down there in Java, keep it up. I am anxiously awaiting a chance to try some of these bad boys. Just as interesting is the history you shared. It's always nice to be able to share in someone else's culture through a nice smoke! I'm pretty new here and don't quite yet have the PM ability (hopefully soon) so if one of you seasoned pros can let me know how this thing works (and what is a bomb?) I would appreciate it. Right now I feel more like a flounder than a puffer, haha.... Thanks guys and great work on a beautiful cigar!


Hi Joshua,

Thanks for stopping by in this thread. I think my distributor (shuckins) will answer your question, he's the man who distribute sultan cigar in USA.



tobacmon said:


> Just finished a Robusto size Sultan and it was a enjoyable smoke. Did I read somewhere there were a couple different blends or just the one?


Hi paul,

There are other blends of sultan sultan cigar, sultan signature A, B, and C . C will contininues to produce and sell, A and B will sell in limited 1000 sticks each.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Maybe I will try to hit up one of each and give them a whirl. I do have an A from a bomb from Ron...just waiting for the right moment!


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

I just got another box of A & B's in from Ron!

Gonna let them nap for a while and see how they mature!


----------



## bboz (Jan 8, 2011)

I cant wait to try my churchills. I want to let them rest a bit before I enjoy. The travel humi is beautiful and nice and tight. It will be great for my cigar meetup on thursday. Thanks Ron!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

the B blends are no longer available,so those that ordered them have the rarest of the 3...


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Sweet, so I was just in time to get a couple!! Can't wait to get it and light one up!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Glad I have some B's taking a nap


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Mine are not here yet Ray, do you think I should let it rest for some time before lighting it up? I have three coming.....


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

djangos said:


> Mine are not here yet Ray, do you think I should let it rest for some time before lighting it up? I have three coming.....


probably be a good idea sandeep. they are travelling from indonesia and would appreciate a nap i'm sure...


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks Ron! I wasn't thinking about them coming from Indonesia!! Well rest they shall!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Those look tasty! And sound good as well.


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

Just stopping by to let you guys know you make a great cigar


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Personally enjoying A, B, and C!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

A is my winner so far...have not tried the C yet, I think I have one that Dave sent me still.


----------



## dougdog76861 (Jul 12, 2011)

where can i get my hands on one ?


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> A is my winner so far...have not tried the C yet, I think I have one that Dave sent me still.


the A blend is going to be released in a corona size soon...


----------

